# New Type of Talent?



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I heard a remark on the radio the other day about talent. We as fans always talk about the various golfers and their individual golf talents. The radio guy was interviewing a pro golfer who brought up the term "gallery talent". At the various tournaments the galleries are of course different, and the pro golfers who play these tournaments know the difference. He gave the example that at The Congressional, the gallery was pretty golf savy, or had a lot of talent when came to watching golf in person. Where as Harbor Town was basically full of talented "sleepy folks" watching the rounds. After thinking about it I decided I have very little talent for watching golf since I don't.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree my talent for watching golf is low to it is great to see some of the shoots they can pull off but I'd perfer to be playing!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm the most talented fan of golf out there. if you ask me a guestion about a course or a player, a rule and since I carried 3.85gpa in college I just might give you the correct answer 1 out of 5 tries.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am still getting a GPA of 3.85, but lately it has dropped to 3.45. At one point it was 3.94.
GPA: Gas Purchase Agreement.  

3.85 GPA in College? Obviously you were not anywhere near my dorm. Our grades were measured in DSR which I passed with flying colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

huh???????


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree Tim huh????


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> huh???????





Surtees said:


> I agree Tim huh????


You don't want to know!!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a Utah/Nevada thing. :headbang:



broken tee said:


> You don't want to know!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> It's a Utah/Nevada thing. :headbang:


You gotta wonder about those guys.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it's prob illegal everywhere else.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> it's prob illegal everywhere else.....


just in Japan


----------

